# Heaton Park Manchester Feb 2008



## carlito (Feb 7, 2008)

Heaton Belle

Am sure every one in Manchester knows Heaton Park. A while ago i stumbled across this little treasure, has been chaved and had its original beauty destroyed, and left as you see it now. There was originally 2 boats taking people round the lake, but there is only The Belle left. Still has engine fitted, and wouldnt take much to get running. Was seriously considering buying this boat and having it as a project, suppose when you have access to a 60ft long low loader you can think big. Heres a few pics:






Main Shed




Bow














Stern to Bow














Inquisitive Collie

Apologies for fuzzyness and poor light, was another unexpected pic session.

Also, dotted around there is several hatches, these 3 are on top of a hill. Resevoir nearby, and there was an old ROC post which has been filled in, maybe these have some thing to do with it.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Heaton Park Manchester 07 - Feb - 2008*

ermmm nice lil find there Carl.

The hatches are very interesting, with a reservoir nearby could they possibly be a drain of some kind? 3 hatches that close together, surely they have to be above something rather large?


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Heaton Park Manchester 07 - Feb - 2008*

Nice find, would be a good project that boat. Is the res an underground one or topside one? have seen hatches like this on underground res.

S


----------



## carlito (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Heaton Park Manchester 07 - Feb - 2008*

OS map shows the main resevoir, but it is top side, the second water is the boating lake where The Belle is. Not heard of anything under ground. There is a few other hatches dotted around, different to the above 3, but in groups of 2.

suppose will never know unless some one takes a peek, but 24 hr patrols, IR cameras will hinder any checks.


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Heaton Park Manchester 07 - Feb - 2008*

Hmmm I would offer to come and have a look, but a little far away for me at the moment with no transport.

S


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Heaton Park Manchester 07 - Feb - 2008*



carlito said:


> OS map shows the main resevoir, but it is top side, the second water is the boating lake where The Belle is. Not heard of anything under ground. There is a few other hatches dotted around, different to the above 3, but in groups of 2.
> 
> suppose will never know unless some one takes a peek, but 24 hr patrols, IR cameras will hinder any checks.



I might be up for a bit of stealthy reccon, seems interesting.

You say that there are other hatches too and in groups of two? can you give us a FE link of the exact location of the ones above? I have been looking but there is so much terrain its hard to pick anything out.


----------



## carlito (Feb 7, 2008)

Dont have FE, all i can say is that they are *NOT* do able, can be checked out during the day no problem, and you will find plenty more little hatches here and there if you look. stealth wont be needed as plenty of characters wander the park. Access wont be possible to any other hatches unless damage is caused. guess these will have to remain a mystery.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

carlito said:


> Dont have FE, all i can say is that they are *NOT* do able, can be checked out during the day no problem, and you will find plenty more little hatches here and there if you look. stealth wont be needed as plenty of characters wander the park. Access wont be possible to any other hatches unless damage is caused. guess these will have to remain a mystery.



Damn, shame, would sure hell like to know what they are for


----------



## smileysal (Feb 7, 2008)

Really like the boat in the boathouse. Do you know if they will repair it and get it taking people on the lake again? 

Think those hatches are for the underground reservoirs. Sometimes you see either round or square ones.  

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## carlito (Feb 7, 2008)

To tell you the truth, just think there gonna leave her to rot. such a crime.

Chav's have wrecked her, but wouldnt take a lot to fix here. Will make a few calls or send some e-mails and find out. Wish i could of seen her and her sister(if there was one).


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 7, 2008)

This is yet another on of my hobbies, have a look at this forum they maybe able to help.

http://www.canalworld.net/forums/

S


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 8, 2008)

What a neat find! Nice one. Love the name plates and the wrought-iron twiddly bits. Be great if you could take her on...such a shame for her to stay there rotting.
Interesting hatches too. 

Cheers


----------



## carlito (Feb 8, 2008)

GOOD NEWS!

Have been in contact with a colleague of the manager of the boating lake at Heaton Park. 

The Belle is to be renovated as well as the boat house. It was initially planned for sept 07, but the plans have not yet been approved, so everything is still on hold, but she WILL be back on the water at some point!


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 8, 2008)

Awesome news Carl would be good to see now and then pics when she is restored


----------



## smileysal (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent news Carlito, well done. I'm so glad they're going to restore her and get her up and running again. 

Cheers for the update.

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 9, 2008)

Echo that! Very good news.


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 21, 2008)

I've never been Heaton Park before, I have mates that find it a good location to drop acid on bank holiday weekends!


----------



## Indefatigable (Feb 22, 2008)

Good news with the restotation of the boat and boathouse! 

As for the hatches, correct me if I'm wrong, but are they only secured with bolts rather than a padlock?


----------



## carlito (Feb 22, 2008)

yes, short bolts, nylon lock nuts. but keep in mind that the park has its own security patrols, IR camera's all over the place.


----------



## krela (Feb 22, 2008)

carlito said:


> yes, short bolts, nylon lock nuts. but keep in mind that the park has its own security patrols, IR camera's all over the place.



Jesus, it even says on the post reply page to not post any security information in public now.

What do I have to do to make people take notice?!?!


----------



## King Al (Feb 25, 2008)

Neon sign TV add Cheer leaders


----------



## carlito (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm more or less saying ITS NOT DO ABLE, its a pointless exercise to even bother going to have a look out of hours.

What was the date the modified post reply notice came into play. betting my money it was before the 22nd now.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 2, 2008)

Think it was while we were all in wales out clubbing lol. 

 Sal


----------

